# Time capsule -> Apple TV2 ->  ma télé



## lemckay (26 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai vue que l'Apple TV2 pouvait se connecter avec ma Time capsule! Es-ce vrai? Ensuit es ce que je pourrais lire les films, musique ou photo présent sur ma Time capsule? Et si j'ai des documents aussi (même si ca je n'y crois pas)
Et enfin dernier question, es-ce que je pourrais lire les fichiers en .avi?
Les réseaux de l'ATV2 et de la TC sont des réseaux interne? Donc pas besoin de les branches à la Livebox?

Merci de vos réponse...
Cordialement,
Lemckay


----------



## Dr.Hannibal (16 Mars 2011)

Hello,
Malheureusement l'ap TV2 ne peut que lire des bibliothèques iTunes, et donc elle n'est pas un vrai mediacenter comme il y'a chez WD ou autre.

tu ne pourras pas avoir acces à ta bibliothèque se trouvant sur Time capsule sans avoir ton mac allumé


----------



## Shurikn (16 Mars 2011)

Ceci est vrai pour la version officielle. En revanche sur tu la jailbreak tu auras accès à toutes tes biblio ceci par différents protocoles (SMB, DLNA, etc...). Que ce soit sur un server NAS, un Disque Dur en réseau ou autres éléments connectés au réseau.

En installant XBMC (via le jailbreak) tu as un media center digne de ce nom!
Partage de photos, musique et vidéos (.mkv pour la HD, DivX, Xvid, etc...).

++ §hu


----------



## Pax (8 Juin 2011)

Je dépoussière avant que le sujet soit enterré;

ma question est simple: les vidéos (SD et HD) lues par l'atv 2 jailbreakée provenant d'un disque dur usb raccordé à une Time Capsule sont-elles fluides ?


Je m'éclate et fais un zoli dessin pour bien me faire comprendre:


----------



## Shurikn (9 Juin 2011)

Alors via une Time Capsule aucune ID mais du point de vue d'une connexion en Wi-Fi sur un partage réseau (NAS pour ma part) et tout est fluide même les 720p. Il n'y a que certain 1080p qui lag en fonction des codecs utilisés (il doit downscaler le film en 720p et le PROC ne suit pas tjs suivant le codec et la compression). Mais dans le 95% des cas tout fonctionne sans aucune latence ni lag. J'imagine que depuis une TimeCapsule c'est également ok!

++ §hu


----------



## monetai (10 Juin 2011)

PAX, je souhaite avoir la même installation a terme, quand tu auras essayer tu pourrais donner tes impressions?


----------



## Pax (16 Juin 2011)

Hum... je n'ai pas (encore) d'Apple TV 2, je me renseigne seulement. Ca serait tip-top, à condition bien sûr que mon appart de l'an prochain soit assez grand pour justifier un tel achat.

Et donc, au cours de mes recherches (Youtube est vraiment cool pour ça), il semble que oui, ça soit possible et très efficace même, mais je n'ai pas réussi à savoir pour les HD. (qund je dis HD j'entends 720p, le 1080p me semble trop)


----------



## stéphane83 (16 Juin 2011)

Shurikn a dit:


> Alors via une Time Capsule aucune ID mais du point de vue d'une connexion en Wi-Fi sur un partage réseau (NAS pour ma part) et tout est fluide même les 720p. Il n'y a que certain 1080p qui lag en fonction des codecs utilisés (il doit downscaler le film en 720p et le PROC ne suit pas tjs suivant le codec et la compression). Mais dans le 95% des cas tout fonctionne sans aucune latence ni lag. J'imagine que depuis une TimeCapsule c'est également ok!
> 
> ++ §hu



Salut,
Comment paramètres tu XMBC car je n'arrive pas à lire mes vidéos en partage SBM?


----------



## Krash68 (18 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Petit retour pour monetai car j'ai mis en place cette installation chez moi hier.
J'avais déjà une time capsule 2To et un macbook pro me permettant de stocker et regarder tous mes films (avi, mkv, etc..).
Ayant lu sur le net qu'il était possible de jailbreaker l'apple tv afin de lire tous les formats, je me suis lancé et ai fait l'acquisition de cet apple tv.

J'ai un peu eu de mal à enfin jailbreaker l'apple tv (nombreuses erreurs pendant la restauration : 21, 1600, 1602). J'ai enfin réussi le jailbreak.
En redémarrant l'apple TV, nito TV était installé. J'ai ensuite pu mettre à jour les paquets et installer xmbc.
Suivis de cela, configuration de la Time Capsule. J'ai ensuite pu accéder à la liste complète de mes films présents sur la Time Capsule sans avoir pc ou mac allumé.
J'ai lancé un film, aucune saccade, bonne qualité video et son (selon la qualité d'encodage des films bien sur).

C'est donc un retour très positif, me permettant d'accéder à tous mes médias de ma Time Capsule sans avoir à passer par mon mac. Que du bonheur !!

C'est donc un investissement plus que satisfaisant ! Pour ceux qui voudraient aussi se lancer, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## stéphane83 (18 Juin 2011)

peux tu m expliquer comment tu paramètres XBMC car de mon côté une fois installé je lis les musiques mais aucune vidéo...pfff!


----------



## monetai (4 Juillet 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ce retour^^
Je me lance moi même dans la mise en place de cette installation dans les semaines qui arrivent^^


----------



## Rem64 (9 Juillet 2011)

Pax a dit:


> Je dépoussière avant que le sujet soit enterré;
> 
> ma question est simple: les vidéos (SD et HD) lues par l'atv 2 jailbreakée provenant d'un disque dur usb raccordé à une Time Capsule sont-elles fluides ?





Krash68 a dit:


> C'est donc un retour très positif, me permettant d'accéder à tous mes médias de ma Time Capsule sans avoir à passer par mon mac. Que du bonheur !!



Bonjour,
vous n'avez aucun souci à vous faire du point de vue de la fluidité car xbmc lis sans probleme et sans saccade les films DVDRip en streaming depuis megaupload sur internet! il y a un addon video xbmc sur icefilms.info qui permet d'accéder à des vidéos 720p megauploadpour peu que la connexion soit bonne (j'ai un orange livebox 8Mo/s sur le papier qui en pratique due à la distance du point d'acces est à 5,4Mo/s) sans saccade. Et le bonheur passe un niveau au dessus!


----------



## nekcorp (6 Août 2011)

Krash68 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petit retour pour monetai car j'ai mis en place cette installation chez moi hier.
> J'avais déjà une time capsule 2To et un macbook pro me permettant de stocker et regarder tous mes films (avi, mkv, etc..).
> ...



Bonjour,

Pouvez vous détailler la procédure, car sur le net je trouve rien et je viens d'acquérir une Apple TV 2 et une time Capsule de 1To.

Merci de votre réponse elle me sera d'une précieuse aide, pour en faire un tuto et le poster sur le forum afin que tout le monde puisse en profiter.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (9 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Peux t-on utiliser une Apple TV 2 pour écouter la musique du Mac sans  allumer l'écran sur lequel elle est branchée tout en pilotant le Mac  (iTunes en fait) avec l'application Remote de l'iPhone ? Bien sûr  l'Apple TV2 serait connectée sur un ampli audio. L'écran ne servant que  quand on veut visionner des vidéos stockés sur le Mac.

Cela évite d'allumer l'écran juste pour lancer la musique.

Autre information, est ce que l'on peut dans ce cas lire les vidéos qui  seraient stockées sur un disque externe relié en USB à une Time Capsule ?  Dans ce cas Le Mac doit-il être présent et allumé ou l'Apple TV ne  peut-elle pas accéder directement au contenu du disque dur externe  branché sur la Time Capsule ?

Ce que je cherche c'est pouvoir utiliser la simplicité de Front Row avec l'Apple TV 2 sur un grand écran dans le salon comme je le fait avec le portable dans la chambre.

A ce propos la présentation des menus de l'Apple TV 2 sont-ils les mêmes que dans Front Row sur le Mac ?

Merci.


----------



## thebustre (12 Septembre 2011)

je teste ce soir avec mon iPhone pour l'histoire d'allumer la TV

j'ai même une autre question du coup, mon iPhone peut-il lire ma bibliothèque sur ma TimeCapsule sans allumer mon Mac ?


----------



## CorbeilleNews (12 Septembre 2011)

Je ne pense pas que l'iPhone puisse lire : c'est juste des ordres de contrôle d'iTunes (simple pilotage à distance)

L'Apple TV par contre elle est prévue pour décoder : qui peut le plus peut le moins mais l'inverse ...

@ bientôt


----------



## thebustre (12 Septembre 2011)

l'ATV2 nécessite d'avoir itunes d'allumé, donc il te faut le mac d'allumé, itunes d'activé avec partage à domicile

tes fichiers eux, peuvent-être sur un disque dur externe, c'est mon cas avec la Time Capsule

je laisse les fichiers sur le Time Capsule et je dit à itunes de ne pas "consolider"

créé une autre bibliothèque (appuis sur alt au démarrage d'iTunes) ou changer l'emplacement de "iTunes Média" (dans préférences de itunes) ne marchent pas bien dans mon cas car je synchronise mon iPhone sur d'autres réseaux et ça fou la merde


----------



## thebustre (12 Septembre 2011)

controle de l'ATV2 uniquement avec mon iPhone sans allumer la TV marche niquel, pour la musique uniquement avec le partage à domicile

marche aussi pour la vidéo, mais bon, sans TV...


----------



## Earp (21 Octobre 2011)

thebustre a dit:


> controle de l'ATV2 uniquement avec mon iPhone sans allumer la TV marche niquel, pour la musique uniquement avec le partage à domicile
> 
> marche aussi pour la vidéo, mais bon, sans TV...



Bonjour,

je reprends ce sujet car je n'arrive pas à contrôler l'ATV2 avec remote sans allumer la TV.
Mon ATV2 est jailbreakée et j'utilise Plex. Quelle est ta config pour que ça marche ?

C'est dommage, car avec remote sur Ipad, c'est vraiment pas mal (tu peux même gérer le son ce que je n'arrive pas à faire avec la télécommande de l'ATV2), mais c'est bête d'allumer la TV, défiler les canaux de la TV pour arrivée jusqu'au port HDMI qui va bien, allumer l'ordi, allumer l'ipad, allumer l'ampli, le tout pour lire un titre.
ça allaer plus vite avec mon mange disque


----------



## thebustre (21 Octobre 2011)

mon ATV2 n'est pas jailbreakée


----------



## Earp (21 Octobre 2011)

thebustre a dit:


> mon ATV2 n'est pas jailbreakée


 
Merci pour la réponse,

on pourrait faire moins de choses avec le jailbreak que sans ?
C'est paradoxal.

Comment fais tu alors pour lire des divx par exemple ?


----------



## thebustre (21 Octobre 2011)

sur mon mac, sinon Handbrake


----------



## Earp (21 Octobre 2011)

D'accord,
je pensais que tu utilisé la solution Airvidéo qui apparemment permet d'assurer la conversion en live.
Je suppose qu'avec Handbrake, tu dois avant faire ta conversion et ensuite lire.
Combien de temps ça prend de convertir un divx en M4V ?


----------



## thebustre (21 Octobre 2011)

autant de temps que la vidéo ...


----------



## vhk (22 Octobre 2011)

thebustre a dit:


> autant de temps que la vidéo ...



Pas ici.. 16/17mins pour un film de 750mo, 12/13 mins pour une série.


----------



## noovee (28 Octobre 2011)

En installant XBMC (via le jailbreak) tu as un media center digne de ce nom!
Partage de photos, musique et vidéos (.mkv pour la HD, DivX, Xvid, etc...).

++ §hu


----------



## PePe_RiToX (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je cherche exactement à faire la meme chose que vous, et après plusieurs tentatives (toutes foireuses) avec différents routeurs ayant un port USB (Dlink dir 655 ou Belkin N600) je me suis dit que la Time capsule serait surement la solution miracle à mon désir de partager un espace de stockage facilement accessible à la fois par mes macbooks, mes iPhone, mon iPad et mon Apple TV 2 jb via xbmc.

Mais avant de me lancer dans l'achat d'une Time capsule 1 To, je voulais savoir de quelle façon procédez-vous pour stocker vos fichiers vidéos (mkv, avi, flv...), musiques et photos sur la Time capsule? Est-ce que le stockage de la Time capsule apparait comme un disque dur en réseau dans le finder et un simple copier-coller suffit ou alors vous faites une sauvegarde Time machine qui duplique votre disque dur et par je ne sais quel moyen technique, l'Apple TV retrouve vos différents fichiers multimédia???

Merci pour vos futurs réponses.


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Janvier 2012)

PePe_RiToX a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche exactement à faire la meme chose que vous, et après plusieurs tentatives (toutes foireuses) avec différents routeurs ayant un port USB (Dlink dir 655 ou Belkin N600) je me suis dit que la Time capsule serait surement la solution miracle à mon désir de partager un espace de stockage facilement accessible à la fois par mes macbooks, mes iPhone, mon iPad et mon Apple TV 2 jb via xbmc.
> 
> ...



Oui, exactement un dossier apparaît dans le Finder.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (6 Janvier 2012)

Rien n'empêche de s'en servir comme backup et d'y ajouter un disque dur externe sur lequel vous y mettez ce que vous voulez : il sera vu comme un disque réseau (qui se monte sur le bureau) par vos ordinateurs avec la possibilité d'y faire la même chose qu'un disque local : effacer un fichier/dossier, en écrire un, bref tout ... et en wifi comme en Ethernet

Cerise sur le gâteau : vous pouvez en plus mettre un Hub USB derrière la Time Capsule pour brancher plusieurs disques en réseau ...


----------



## PePe_RiToX (7 Janvier 2012)

Merci vous me rassurez... Mais je me pose 2 autres questions:
- est-il possible d'utiliser le stockage interne de la Time capsule à la fois pour des backups Time machine et pour stocker ses fichiers multimédia?
- quelle est la durée de vie du disque dur interne? Vu qu'il sera solicitè quasiment en permanence, il doit pas mal morfler non?

Ayant dèjà un routeur, j'ai vu qu'une autre solution pouvait se poser à moi: ajouter un disque dur NAS par le biais d'un cable ethernet comme le Seagate Goflex Home, qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## stéphane83 (7 Janvier 2012)

PePe_RiToX a dit:


> Merci vous me rassurez... Mais je me pose 2 autres questions:
> - est-il possible d'utiliser le stockage interne de la Time capsule à la fois pour des backups Time machine et pour stocker ses fichiers multimédia?
> - quelle est la durée de vie du disque dur interne? Vu qu'il sera solicitè quasiment en permanence, il doit pas mal morfler non?
> 
> Ayant dèjà un routeur, j'ai vu qu'une autre solution pouvait se poser à moi: ajouter un disque dur NAS par le biais d'un cable ethernet comme le Seagate Goflex Home, qu'en pensez-vous?



Je te conseille aussi les synology.


----------



## Wetrol (6 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir a tous,

Nouveau sur ce forum, je souhaite votre aide. J' ai lu que plusieurs intervenants sont équipe d' une Apple Tv et de Time capsule. J' ai fait ces achats il y a quelques jours. Mais je suis totalement incapable de jailbreaker mon Apple Tv. Après une dizaine de tentative,  si vous pouviez m'expliquer pas a pas comment procéder, vous me rendriez un grand service.

Merci a vous


----------



## Gwen (6 Mai 2012)

Déjà, c'est quel Apple TV ? Si c'est le dernier modèle en HD1080, c'est impossible.


----------



## Wetrol (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Le modèle :MD 199 FD/À
Logiciel Apple 5.0 (4099)

Merci pour l' intérêt que tu porte à mon probleme


----------



## Gwen (6 Mai 2012)

C'est donc bien la dernière version. Du coup, ce n'est pas encore possible de la cracker.

Rien n'est annoncé pour le moment.


----------



## Wetrol (6 Mai 2012)

Re bonjour,

Eh bien je patienterai. Ce qui me console tout de même, c' est que je ne suis pas aussi mauvais que je le pensait.

Bonne journée à toi et merci pour le temps consacré 

À bientôt.


----------



## JaiLaTine (6 Mai 2012)

Voici la procédure pour le jailbreak de L'Apple TV 2 ( pour la dernière version elle n'est pas encore cracker il faudra attendre un moment )

http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/130672/l-apple-tv-revue-et-jailbreakee

D&#8217;après ce que j'ai lu il faudrait installer le package Media Player pour avoir accès a sa Time capsule je me trompe ?


----------



## Wetrol (6 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai suivi le lien que tu me conseille, et ai effectuer toutes les manips de ce tuto.
Malheureusement, Seasonpass m' indique un devise is not compatible.....

Merci tout de meme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h01 ----------

Petite précision qui peut avoir de l'importance?
Je suis sous Pc, win7

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h03 ----------

Re bonjour à tous,

Si je ne peut pas jailbreaker mon Apple Tv, prouver vous m' expliquer 
Comment mettre mes vidéos en mpeg4 dans ma bibliothèque iTune ?
À chaque tentative, c'est un échec ..... ITune indique un lien avec la vidéos...

Merci


----------



## alador63 (30 Mai 2012)

bonjour à tous

je viens de jailbreak mon atv 2 avec XBMC la dernière version aucun prob,
mon problème viens plus tôt de ma TC avec la quel je n'arrive pas a me connecter pour lire les films présents dessus, quand je veux ajouter la TC je la voie dans XBMC mais rien dessus, j'aurais aimé savoir si XBMC avait besoin d'une ADD ON pour lire la TC 

merci d'avance


----------



## Rem64 (2 Juin 2012)

En théorie non mais si TC utilise le même protocole SMB que OSX Lion, alors tu as un problème. XBMC n'arrive pas a capter les fichiers sur ce protocole lion. Ya til moyen de créer un partage sur la TC avec un autre protocole comme FTP par exemple?


----------



## alador63 (3 Juin 2012)

bon je désespère d'arriver à partager un disque dur sur cet TC j'ai ajouter un DD externe sur la TC le résultat est le même pas moyen daccéder avec XBMC, es ce que le domaine à une importance actuellement je suis en WORKGROUP, 
dans l'utilitaire airport je dois être ne mot de passe disque ou périphérique, je pige plus rien 

HELP ME


----------



## gomok (6 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour je suis enpossesion d un apple tv jailbreaké et une time capsule et xvmc je vois ma time ca^sule mais je n accède pas au fichier pourrais tu m indiquer conment tu a fais je deviens fou merci


----------

